# linuxrc and fstab

## Wizumwalt

When is /linuxrc read, and then when is fstab read?

I'm just wanting to know the order so I can decide when a file system should be mounted and by who at what time.

----------

## erik258

/linuxrc?  Never heard of it.

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah me too.

----------

## leonchik1976

i believe his question about this:

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-amd64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

----------

## farhaven

/etc/fstab is read by the init scripts (i.e. after runlevel S is reached, which is after the initrd has done its job) and /linuxrc is used as soon as the kernel finished booting and mounting the initrd at /.

----------

## Wizumwalt

Yes, that's how I'm using it. So, just to be clear.

1) kernel boots

2) mounts initrd at /

3) linuxrc script is read

4) then init scripts are used (where fstab is read)

Is that accurate?

Much appreciated.

----------

## erik258

Well, it makes sense.  The kernel starts /linuxrc which bootstraps the system and then passes off control to the real init. 

I'm not familiar with the naming convention, but the kernel of course doesn't care what init program it boots.

----------

